# Hublot enters the world of Ferrari



## Ernie Romers

Hublot has become the watchmaking partner of Ferrari. This is no simple agreement for creating a tie-in product, for licensing or sponsorship. It is a comprehensive agreement covering all the activities of Ferrari and Hublot, both in terms of brand image and the commercial activities of both companies.


----------



## OhadL

I don't like the result


----------



## LogLip19

I'm not sure how I feel about the Hublot Ferrari model. Not into the special edition partnership models


----------



## THE-FURY

This is a recipe for disaster. I prefer partnering with other watch companies ie. MB&F with Mosher comes to mind. Crossovers are mainly marketing ploys to boost sagging brand recognition IMO.


----------



## loudbryan44

I have to see it in person

Sent from my SM-G988U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes

You guys realise this was 9 years ago???!!


----------



## gjoppman

The carbon is cool, glad the watch doesn’t scream Ferrari. Instead nods it hat to Ferrari. Reminds me of the omega sea master planet ocean special edition of the americas cup.


----------



## Cincy2

These are still available at relatively reasonable prices.






Cincy


----------



## brian_timepieces

I’ll be getting my first Hublot tomorrow so I went to check out this forum and saw this. Never knew about this Hublot-Ferrari partnership, that’s pretty cool. I think the brands go together well with how they both brand their products.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bswcollection

Like the model with the red crystal more though 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Thymepieces

Cincy2 said:


> These are still available at relatively reasonable prices.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cincy


What are your real thoughts on this line?


----------



## Cincy2

Thymepieces said:


> What are your real thoughts on this line?


As far as sponsored pieces (Ferrari) go, it's one of the best looking. Personally, it's too gaudy for me to wear. Hublot's are an acquired taste. Not for the faint hearted.

Cincy


----------



## Luxurywatchseller

It's hard to combine a brand like Hublot with Ferrari. Hublot is acquired taste, Ferrari more widely accepted. But the classic fusion in the video above is lovely!


----------



## Beardedmark84

This looks like trouble!


----------



## Djalexander32

Ferrari guys will be all over it


----------

